# جائزة الشيخ زايد للطاقة المتجددة .... إعلان هام للمخترعين



## م.محمد الكردي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*نصنع من أفكار اليوم طاقة المستقبل*
تحمل "جائزة زايد لطاقة المستقبل" اسم حاكم أبوظبي ومؤسس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، المغفور له بإذن الله الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان، وتستمد وجودها من رؤيته الحكيمة التي تواصل الإمارة والدولة قطاف ثمارها وغرس بذورها لأجيال المستقبل. 

وقد أعلن الفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان، ولي عهد أبوظبي نائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، عن "جائزة زايد لطاقة المستقبل" خلال "القمة العالمية لطاقة المستقبل 2008"، ترسيخاً لمبادئ الالتزام بالتنمية المستدامة والمسؤولية البيئية التي أرساها الشيخ زايد/ رحمه الله. ومن خلال تأسيس "جائزة زايد لطاقة المستقبل"، تهدف أبوظبي وشركاؤها الدوليون إلى تشجيع الجيل التالي من المبتكرين العالميين في مجال الطاقة على إيجاد حلول مستقبلية مبتكرة قد تبدو اليوم ضرباً من الخيال.
وسيتم منح الجائزة لثلاثة أفراد، أو شركات، أو هيئات غير الحكومية ممن يقدمون مساهمات كبيرة في الجهود العالمية الرامية إلى تلبية احتياجات العالم المستقبلية من الطاقة.

سيقام الحفل الخاص بتوزيع "جائزة زايد لطاقة المستقبل" مساء 19 يناير 2009، وسيحصل الفائز الأول على 1.5 مليون دولار، فيما سيحصل أفضل اثنين آخرين من بين المرشحين النهائيين على 350 ألف دولار لكل منهما، لتشجيعهما على تطوير أفكارهما وتجسيدها على أرض الواقع. 

وسيقوم خبراء مختصون حول العالم بترشيح المتأهلين إلى المسابقة النهائية، كما سيجري اختيار الفائزين من قبل لجنة تحكيم يرأسها الدكتور راجندرا باشوري، رئيس الهيئة الحكومية المشتركة للتغير المناخي والحائز على "جائزة نوبل للسلام 2007".

*لمحة عن الجائزة*


ستكون "جائزة زايد لطاقة المستقبل" بمثابة قوة حافزة على إيجاد حلول مبتكرة للطاقة. ونظراً إلى أنها مصممة على غرار جائزة نوبل من حيث النزاهة والأهمية، فإن من شأن هذه الجائزة المرموقة تسليط الضوء على قضايا الطاقة المستقبلية، والتي تشكل بعضاً من أهم التحديات الملحة التي تواجه قادة العالم اليوم. وستكرم الجائزة الإنجازات التي تحققها الحكومات، والشركات، والهيئات غير الحكومية في مواجهة أزمة التغير المناخي وفي مجال تطوير مصادر الطاقة المستدامة. تشمل "جائزة زايد لطاقة المستقبل" المجالات التالية: 

مصادر الطاقة المتجددة والمستدامة 
تعزيز كفاءة استخدام الطاقة التقليدية 
المحافظة على البيئة 
سياسة الطاقة المستدامة 
التواصل مع الجمهور وتعزيز الوعي العام 
 
للمزيد..............

http://www.zayedfutureenergyprize.com/the-vision.aspx


http://www.zayedfutureenergyprize.com/Video/ad1-ar/video.swf


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا على مجهودك ونامل من الله ان نكن مما ياخذ نصيبا من تلك الجوائز


----------



## ملك الطاقه (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور يالرغالي 
ونحن لدينا العديد من الابتكارات للطاقه المتجدده 
والمجانيه 

سلطاااااانكو


----------



## المهندس ناصح (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_الطاقة البديلة هي الحل الامثل لحل ازمة الطاقة.ولقد بحثت في هذا الموضوع قديماً، ولديه فكرة أختراع لتوليد طاقة كهربائية من الطاقة البديلة والله أسأل أن يوفقني والجميع .........المهندس ناصح........._


----------



## محمود الباز (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الخبر وفعلا سيكون دافعة للابتكار


----------



## محمد العصابي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين


----------



## عباس مهند (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة االله 

اعرف عربى عاش فترة طويلة فى دولة عربية رايت عنده العجائب والتى تعد الاولى من نوعها فى تطوير ابحاث علمية فى الطاقة المتجددة ولما اراد هذا العربى بتقديم اختراعاته قامت هذه الدولة فورا بابعاده عن البلاد وتعذيبه وتلفيق تهم لاتليق بمكانة عالم مخترع ولم يتم التحقيق معه من قبل باحثين علمين ولكن للاسف كان يتم التحقيق معه من قبل رجال امن على ان اخترعاته عبارة تصميم لاجهزه خطرة ومتفجرات واجهزة لاسلكى اعتبروها تصنت للاسف للمذيد عن قصة هذا المظلوم فى انتظار تواصلكم معى فى اكتشاف المواهب المدفونة


----------



## عضو1 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

معقول هذا الكلام أخي الكريم عباس في أي دوله عاش هذا المخترع أرجو التوضيح


----------



## كارماستر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا متاكد انه كان يعيش في العراق لانه في السنوات الماضية كان هذا البلد العظيم مقبرة لذوي العقول الخلاقة ومع الاسف الان هو مقبرة للانسانية جمعاء


----------

